# North Branch Clinton River



## hackflogger (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone been fishig the north branch from romeo plank down past 29 mile?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive fished it near 30 mi. And Van ****... alot of fun with a 4 wt. Fly rod

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not fished it yet this year, but its decent for pike and smallmouth and if you can time it right it gets a small run of steelhead.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

One of my favorite for mid summer fly fishing

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

where are there good river access points along this stretch. I usually fish the clinton near shelby, never tried over by romeo plank. Always looking for some new places to fish


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Mostly just road crossings

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Also wolcott mill

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Also wolcott mill
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are there trout in this section?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive never caught one... but supposedly there may be a few in the upper reaches, by romeo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Ive never caught one... but supposedly there may be a few in the upper reaches, by romeo
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What types of fish are caught in this section by fly fishing?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive never fly fished up by romeo... but ive had a blast flyfishin for smallies, pike, and sunfish near washington twp. And ray twp.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Ive never fly fished up by romeo... but ive had a blast flyfishin for smallies, pike, and sunfish near washington twp. And ray twp.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That sounds like a lot of fun, do you use topwater flies like poppers?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah poppers, Sneaky Petes, also streamers.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

I do well with crayfish pattern flies. I grew up around romeo. I use to fish north of 33 mile and catch a few browns but that was twenty years ago. Now I stick to fishing between 30 and 29 mile.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I fish that area too... i like the area by the equestrian trails

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I wish they would put a small plant say 5,000 of yearlings in this area, they can now get to the spring fed head waters. It has public access and it would spread out the pressure. It is a really nice strecth of water but it freezes hard.


----------

